# CA Wildfires



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 30, 2014)

My family's neighborhood has just been evacuated. We are all safe & with family but the fires are close to our home & winds are 50-70 miles per hour.  

550 firefighters on the job and 800 acres burned so far. At this point, no homes have been burned but the high winds that are shifting directions quickly made the evacuation necessary.  

Hoping for the safety of the firefighting crews foremost & our homes second.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 30, 2014)

Oops. I hope it goes well for you and all others involved/affected.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2014)

Glad you got out of there. It's a real mess down there from what I've seen on the news. I hope everyone's home will remain safe as well.


----------



## Jabrosky (Apr 30, 2014)

I just hope it doesn't hit us here in Fallbrook (that's northern San Diego country).

But I'm glad to see TAS safe and sound nonetheless.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 30, 2014)

Mandatory evacuations for our neighborhood have been lifted. Looks like we'll be back home tonight.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Apr 30, 2014)

Tim, I am relieved that you and your family are all well and in a safe location.

I hope that the neighborhood evacuation was just a precaution by the California government, and that the fires can be stopped before they destroy any house. I send you hugs, and my best wishes are for you and your family.

Stay safe, we all hope for the best outcome.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 30, 2014)

Evacuations are now just voluntary. Police are keeping all roads blocked except for residents.  We're waiting it out a bit, but looks like we'll be back home soon.   

No structures burned, but about 1,000 acres were.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (May 2, 2014)

Glad to see you and your family are alright.  Not to mention your homes.  I did some time out in CA, those wild fires are no joke.


----------



## Jabrosky (May 14, 2014)

Unfortunately the fires have drifted towards here in Fallbrook. Our house hasn't received evacuation orders yet, but we've had to cancel a doctor's appointment. I am totally terrified right now.


----------



## Jabrosky (May 14, 2014)

Thankfully the fire nearest us has shifted direction away from our house due to a change in wind direction. Odds are we're safe for the moment.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (May 15, 2014)

Good to hear Jabrosky. I know there's a lot of homes in jeopardy. 

A work colleague in your area is out of town for business & found out her neighborhood has been evacuated.


----------



## Sheilawisz (May 15, 2014)

I am reading a San Diego news site while I write this post, and it says that home evacuations were ordered for Fallbrook yesterday. Apparently the fires had crossed a big roadway and were threatening hundreds of homes, but the article does not explain what happened after that.

The wildfires will be more dangerous than ever for California this year, because of the terrible drought and the heat. I wish that you and your family will be alright, Jabrosky, please let us know if everything is alright at Fallbrook.

I have never witnessed wildfires personally, it must be very frightening.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 24, 2014)

Big, big fire in my corner of the world at the moment.  The article is dated, at the moment it is well over 100,000 acres and growing rapidly.  The route I drive daily at work takes me literally right next to the fire line; I see scorched dirt within ten feet of the blacktop, smoking in some places and actively on fire in others.  The pictures in the link are what I see firsthand.


PHOTOS: Crews battle Funny River fire, now over 44,000 acres | Alaska Dispatch


----------

